# Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter



## Joschi (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
heute frag ich nicht für mich sondern für einen Arbeitskollegen,kaum vom Teichbau erzählt schon soll ich hier mal Nachfragen.
Also es handelt sich um einen ca.5000l Teich der mit Druckfilter 6000l und UVC betrieben wird.Das Teichwasser ist trotzalldem Grün.
Fischbesatz 5 kois und 2,3 Goldfische.
Was kann man tun möchte mein Kollege wissen?
Im Namen meinen Kollegen sage ich Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Joschi


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hi Joschi,

das haste doch bestimmt schon öfter gelesen................ 

Wir brauchen mehr Input............. 

Was ist mit Pflanzen, etc. ....................


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hallo Joschi,
also die Frage müsstest du mit deinem jetzigen knowhow wirklich selber beantworten können 

Der 6000er Druckfilter Filter ist bei  5000 Litern Wasser doch viel zu klein.
Mit Kois reicht der vielleicht für 1500 Liter.

Wenn der Druckfilter zu klein ist, dann ist die UVC mit Sicherheit auch zu klein.


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hallo Joschi

Also wie Olaf sagte fehlen mehr Infos über den Teich wie Bepflanzung und evtl. auch wie oft gefüttert wird.

Aber was du deinem Kollegen schon sagen kannst ist das wahrscheinlich zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser sind und so lange die vorhanden sind nützt die stärkste UVC nix.

Was da Helfen kann ist einmal mehr Pflanzen in den Teich zu setzten, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen sind gute Nährstoffverzehrer aber auch Ufer- und Sumpfpflanzen.

Wichtig ist *niemals* diese im Baumarkt erhältliche Teicherde verwenden. Einfach die Pflanzen nur in Kies oder spezielles Substrat setzen.

Und zum anderen evtl. Fische reduzieren. 
Der Teich ist bei 5000l mit den 5 Kois schon voll ausgelastet und wird auch bald damit überlastet sein wenn sie ausgewachsen sind.

Wenigstens die Goldfische sollte er weggeben.

Ach ja was ich noch vergessen hab er sollte auch mal nach ca. 8000 bis 9000 Betriebsstunden die UV Lampe wechseln wenn er die UVC schon brummen lässt. 
Weil nach einer gewissen Zeit lässt die Leistung nach.

Am besten wäre es die UVC ganz weg lassen weil die löst nur das Problem aber nicht die Ursache. (Meine Meinung)
Aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.: 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Uli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten wäre es die UVC ganz weg lassen weil die löst nur das Problem aber nicht die Ursache. (Meine Meinung)


gute idee wenn keine schwebealgen da sind.
gruß uli


----------



## Joschi (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hallo Thomas kannste mir nochmal die Faustformel für die Rechnung geben,damit ich Ihm das richtig erklären kann.
Liter im Teich gleich diese Pumpen größe.:crazy:


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Normalerweise soll das Wasser alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter.

Abzüglich Verluste bräuchte dein Kumpel dann eine 3500-4000er Pumpe.

Der Filter ist aber zu klein, denn er ist für 6000 Liter Wasser ohne Fische.
Mit Goldies ist er vielleicht für 2-3000 Liter gut : 

Dein Kumpel soll sich einfach auch einen Patronenfilter bauen :


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hallo

Ein größerer Filter würde das das Problem mit dem grünen Wasser auch nicht beseitigen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Uli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

hi,
aber ein nährstofffilter würde helfen 
aber wo jibbet so etwas 
gruß uli


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Natürlich nicht.

Wenn ich auf Toilette gehe, dann drück ich auch nur jedes 5x ab 

... und wenn ich spüle, dann komm ich auch mit 2 Litern Wasser aus :


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Hallo Uli

Ich glaube ein Nährstofffilter wäre ein bissel sehr teuer. 

Da wären ein paar Pflanzen die beste Lösung gegen das grüne Wasser und wenn das dann im griff ist kann über einen neuen Filter nachgedacht werden.

Jetzt wo Joschi weiß wie man einen Patronenfilter baut kann er es ja seinem Kollegen zeigen und ihm vielleicht beim Bau helfen. 

@ Thomas
 
aber eigendlich war doch das grüne Wasser das Problem.  
Den Filter kann man dann nebenbei noch machen.

Jetzt müssten erstmal Pflanzen her. 
Am besten in Form eines Pflanzfilters.
Sonst haben die Kois ja noch weniger Platz in dem kleinen Teich. 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

 

Jetzt hab ich extra nochmal rückwärts gelesen  

Ich hab nix gefunden, wo Joschi etwas über bereits vorhanden Pflanzen schreibt  

Nix zu sehen.

Also einfach eventuell noch mehr Pflanzen rein?
(Notfalls kann man die ja auch stapeln;- gibt es extra Kisten für  )


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Ja du sagst es 

wobei der Pflanzenfilter dann doch die bessere Lösung wäre als die Kisten  .

Grünes Wasser ist immer ein Zeichen das zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser sind also können nur zu wenige Pflanzen im Teich sein oder aber auch zu viele Fische.

Wobei hier wohl beides zutrifft…: 

5 Kois auf 5000 Liter ist schon das höchste Maximum. Und dann noch die Goldfische.

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Jepp,

kann man die Nährstoffe vielleicht auch wieder rausfiltern?  

Wie kommen die eigentlich das rein?

Meine Idee wäre, das man vielleicht noch einen Vorfilter vor einen Patronenfilter hängt, damit die Fischkaki direkt dem Kreislauf entzogen wird.

Wo soll der Pflanzenfilter denn hin? (links- oder rechts?  )


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Rausfiltern ja und zwar mit Pflanzen. 

Rein kommen Nährstoffe z.B. durch Fischfutter, Laub von Bäumen oder Blüten oder tote Insekten die reinfallen.

Hm rechts oder links, keine Ahnung weiß leider nicht wie der Teich von Joschi seinem Kollegen aussieht. 

Der Vorfilter wäre ne gute Lösung um wenigstens das gröbste rauszuholen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

Ich geb auf Daniel  

wir schmeißen einfach Pflanzen rein.

Wenn da links-oder rechts eine Garage steht, dann reißt Joschis Kumpel die einfach ab : 

Danach ist das grüne Wasser weg?


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün ,trotz UVC u.Druckfilter*

hallo

ein richtiger filter muss da hin  

nur pflanzen machen das wasser auch nicht klar   

bei mir im teich sind kaum pflanzen aber ein vernünftiger filter und ich habe seit ca.9 jahre kein grünes wasser ohne uvc  

teich 30000liter 28 koi von 20cm-60cm.


----------

